# Cách Tạo Ra Sản Phẩm Cây Trong Lọ Thủy Tinh Tuyệt Đẹp



## dichvuhoatuoitoanquoc (29 Tháng bảy 2015)

Với bài viết Terrarium - trồng cây trong lọ thủy tinh mà Hoa Tươi Đà Nẵng đã gửi đến các bạn thì hôm nay chúng tôi lại tiếp tục gửi đến cho các bạn một bài viết hướng dẫn cách thức trồng cây trong lọ thủy tinh. Các bạn cùng theo dõi nhé. (Shop hoa)

* Chuẩn bị.

Chuẩn bị là một bước cực kì quan trọng. Ở bước này các bạn lưu ý những chi tiết sau.

- Chậu hoặc hũ thủy tinh: có thể là những chiếc ly, tách thủy tinh cũ mà bạn không dùng đến nữa hoặc bạn có thể mua tại một số cửa hàng cây cảnh.

- Sỏi: có thể là những viên sỏi nhỏ trong vườn nhà hoặc những viên sỏi đa màu sắc mà bạn có thể mua tại các cửa hàng cây trồng hoặc cá cảnh.

- Đất: nên xới cho đất xốp lên trước khi sử dụng.

- Mùn cưa hoặc vỏ bào: vì số lượng cần dùng rất ít nên bạn có thể xin ở những xưởng gỗ.

- Rêu và cây cảnh nhỏ: Bạn có thể sử dụng những loại cây có sức sống tốt như hoa đá, xương rồng, lưỡi mèo…

* Các bước thực hiện.

Bước 1: Ngâm và rửa sạch sỏi trước khi sử dụng để bình nhìn có vẻ đẹp hơn. Và sau đó bạn rải 1 lớp sỏi hoặc đá mạt nhỏ mỏng xuống đáy chậu.

Bước 2:  Bạn tiếp tục rắc một lớp mùn cưa hoặc vỏ bào lên trên để giúp giữ độ ẩm cho đất. Lớp mùn cưa này chỉ cần có độ dày vừa phải và rắc đều trên bề mặt sỏi.

Bước 3: Cho đất vào chậu. Đảm bảo cho đất có độ xốp và phần đất không cao quá một nửa chiều cao của lọ thủy tinh. Tốt nhất là cao đến khoảng 1/3 chiều cao của lọ. Để khi trồng cây toàn bộ phần cây sẽ nằm phía trong lọ.

Bước 4:  Phủ một lớp rêu mỏng  lên bề mặt đất để tăng khả năng giữ ẩm và làm cho bề mặt đất có vẻ “tự nhiên” hơn.

Bước 5:  Trồng cây vào lọ. Công việc này đòi hỏi sự tỉ mỉ khéo léo. Đối với những lọ có kích thước lớn hoặc nông thì khá đơn giản. Còn với những lọ dài và nhỏ, bạn có thể sử dụng một chiếc đũa hoặc que dài để giúp cho việc trồng cây dễ dàng hơn.

* Những điều bạn cần lưu ý để bảo quản sản phẩm tốt hơn.

Khi tưới nước cho những cây trồng trong lọ thủy tinh này bạn nên sử dụng bình tưới để nước có thể tiếp xúc đều với các bộ phận của cây và không đọng lại quá nhiều ở bên dưới bình khiến cây bị ủng rễ.

Bạn thi thoảng nên đưa bình cây ra ngoài trời để cây có thể hấp thụ thêm ánh sáng và các chất dinh dưỡng từ tự nhiên. Nên thường xuyên lau phần thủy tinh bên ngoài để giữ cho bình luôn sạch bóng.

Trên mặt của những lớp đất trong chậu thường được rải sỏi, vừa có tác dụng chống đất bay hơi nhanh vừa có ý nghĩa trang trí. Phía dưới lớp sỏi này là một lớp đất có tính hút ẩm cao như than gỗ, zeolit,...


----------



## cuong381 (16 Tháng tư 2019)

Nếu ko có thời gian thì có thể qua *Hoàng Nguyên Green* để mua nhé, mình mới mua cây trúc phú quý bên đó đẹp lắm


----------



## Mẹ Cu Tom (17 Tháng tư 2019)

hay


----------



## vanchuyenachau1 (28 Tháng sáu 2019)

*Công Ty Cổ Phần Vận Chuyển Á Châu*
VP + kho bãi: Bãi xe Á Châu, Số 35 Đường TA 17, P. Thới An, Quận 12, TPHCM
Chi nhánh Đà Nẵng: 555C Trường Chinh, P. An Khê, Q. Thanh Khê, TP. Đà Nẵng
Chi nhánh Hà Nội: Bãi xe Á Châu, Lô 5-10A KCN Vĩnh Hoàng, Tam Trinh, Q. Hoàng Mai, TP. Hà Nội
*HOTLINE: 19001733 (Nhấn phím 1) – 0914.857.068*


----------

